# How do i kill a Cricket for a baby Tarantula to eat?



## CrackTaxi (Aug 6, 2012)

I will soon be buying a baby B. smithi Tarantula and as it's a baby, it only eats dead food. I'm buying some Crickets (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280929453516?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649) but what is the best way to kill them? I wouldn't want to just stamp on it because it might ruin it for the Tarantula. Any ideas? 

Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you very much.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Aug 6, 2012)

1) Grab the cricket by the back end
2) Bite its head off
3) Throw it in with Sling

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annabelle (Aug 6, 2012)

just smush its head


----------



## Shrike (Aug 6, 2012)

CrackTaxi said:


> I will soon be buying a baby B. smithi Tarantula and as it's a baby, it only eats dead food. I'm buying some Crickets (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280929453516?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649) but what is the best way to kill them? I wouldn't want to just stamp on it because it might ruin it for the Tarantula. Any ideas?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you very much.


FYI, slings are very capable of killing their own prey.  Not sure what gave you the idea they require dead food (they will scavenge dead prey items, but it isn't a necessity).  Just get yourself some appropriately sized crickets and you'll be good to go.  Try "pinhead" crickets, or the smallest you can find.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CrackTaxi (Aug 6, 2012)

Shrike said:


> FYI, slings are very capable of killing their own prey.  Not sure what gave you the idea they require dead food (they will scavenge dead prey items, but it isn't a necessity).  Just get yourself some appropriately sized crickets and you'll be good to go.  Try "pinhead" crickets, or the smallest you can find.


Oh, i see. I was told by someone on Yahoo Answers that the food had to be dead. Apparently it's because they molt more frequently than adults, so they are at risk of getting hurt by the prey. They must of been wrong. Thanks.


----------



## rockhopper (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd use live food if possible.  Watching the hunt is the coolest part!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 6, 2012)

Their prey doesnt have to be killed, if its the right size. But for those picky/afraid slings, or ones too small for the crickets you happen to have:

1) Open tweezers
2) Insert cricket head
3) squeeze

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Aug 6, 2012)

Make it watch a _Twilight_ movie and it'll kill itself . :biggrin:


[ just kidding : my gf is a huge fan I have to watch them often ]

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 4


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 6, 2012)

Just don't keep it in there with your sling for more than a day or two in case your sling molts. If you can't find appropriate sized crickets you can always just throw in a couple of legs or an abdomen too.


----------



## Quazgar (Aug 6, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> 1) Grab the cricket by the back end
> 2) Bite its head off
> 3) Throw it in with Sling


I usually use scissors and not teeth, but otherwise this 

---------- Post added 08-06-2012 at 03:27 PM ----------




CrackTaxi said:


> Oh, i see. I was told by someone on Yahoo Answers that the food had to be dead. Apparently it's because they molt more frequently than adults, so they are at risk of getting hurt by the prey. They must of been wrong. Thanks.


If you can find small enough prey, like pinheads, they will work fine. If you can't you can kill small crickets with no problems. It's up to you and whatever is conveniently available to you.


----------



## Archduke (Aug 6, 2012)

What I normally do with my little slings (those below 1cm) is to feed them with pin head crickets, with their hind legs removed.  The sling will probably not eat it immediately, just leave them be and check again the next day.  My slings are more active when the lights are off.   My B. smithis can devour a pinhead about twice their size (body length not leg span), but i try to feed them prey their abdomen size only if possible.  

If your sling is a little bigger or that you ran out of pinheads, you may want to try to feed it larger crickets (they are usually the black ones) legs.  I normally pluck out the legs of the larger crickets and use them for my slings, and the remaining of the cricket will go to a bigger Tarantula.  Feeding them legs is alot less messy then feeding them half a carcass of a cricket.  You can easily remove the half eaten leg after the T is full.

On a separate note, I've also tried feeding my slings bits of prawns once.  Its those frozen type that I took a little bit off (maybe about 2mm x 2mm size) and thawed it under tap water, placed it in the enclosure and my T automatically went to pick it up.  The translucent grey prawn flesh will turn pinkish/red after they are done.  Its not the ideal food but when your really out of crickets or worms, there are a couple of non conventional alternatives.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Vespula (Aug 7, 2012)

My twin sister is a horticulture major. That being stated, she has a really great pair of snips that I "borrowed" to chop my mealworms with. They're perfect!


----------



## o0 Mr Ed 0o (Aug 19, 2012)

Micro crickets are the best for feeding slings, they dehydrate very quickly though! So a little advice if you do decide to get some is to transfer them into a larger container and provide them with some bug gel and fresh veg. Remove any leftovers and replace gel every 2 days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Aug 19, 2012)

Feeding appropriate sized prey is the key if you want to feed live food to a sling.  The rule of thumb I use is: prey item approximately the same size as the spider's abdomen.  Most slings can and will take down prey as large as or larger than themselves, but I wouldn't leave a sling unattended with any live prey that large.  Many people don't have access to pinhead crickets, so pre-killed or 'parts' of larger crickets will suffice.  I've had teeny tiny slings of varied species that were, rightfully, afraid of prey items that they deemed too large.  With each sling you sort of have to play it by ear.  Personally, I don't leave live prey with small slings (less than 1 inch) longer than than a few minutes.  If they haven't taken it in that time period, I pre-kill the item.  Then if they haven't touched it in a few hours, I remove it to avoid contamination, and try again in a few days.

To pre-kill, I just pinch they little heads with forceps.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 20, 2012)

CrackTaxi said:


> I will soon be buying a baby B. smithi Tarantula and as it's a baby, it only eats dead food. ...


Oh, I think we have a newbie here!

I get the sense that this may be your first tarantula, or that you haven't had tarantulas for very long, that you may be a "newbie." In any case, to make sure that you're starting out on the right foot and have been introduced to all the basic issues, I'm going to begin with my soon-to-be-world-notorious *NEWBIE INTRODUCTION*.

If I'm mistaken, I apologize. But, even if you aren't a newbie I suggest that you read through it for review. (I just *LUVS* doing this!) *Please stand by while I load the canned message.*


[size=+1]*HEY PEOPLE! WE'VE GOT ANOTHER NEWBIE HERE!*[/SIZE]​
Cue the mariachis, the confetti, and the clowns.  Let's start the party!

Cracktaxi, please don't be offended! I've been messing with tarantulas longer than most people on this forum have been alive, and I still consider myself a newbie. I'm just having a little fun with you.

:biggrin:


Okay, let's get down to business. First, the pleasantries:

[SIZE=+1]*"Welcome to the hobby!"

"Welcome to these forums!"*[/size]


Now, to get you started on the right foot I urge you to read the following webpages.

*Stan's Rant* - A little initial boost in the right direction.
*BE SURE TO READ AND HEED THE WARNINGS!* They'll save you a bundle of cash and maybe a few dead tarantulas!
*BE SURE TO READ THE BOOKS!* The books will not only answer all your questions, but will also answer all the questions you hadn't thought to ask!

*Myths, Misconceptions, and Mistakes Perpetuated by Tarantula Enthusiasts* - A growing list of bad information in the hobby. *Be sure to explore all the links.*

Lastly, you should read *Substrate* to get to the *down and dirty* of the situation. 

Additional Thoughts:

_Good Starting Philosophy:_
Most newbies start out trying to make tarantula care as complicated as possible, fretting over all sorts of silly things. For the beginner at least, and for most of us experienced aficionados as well, the best philosophy is, *SIMPLE IS BETTER!* As long as it supplies the basic necessities, the simpler your tarantula's cage is, the less there is to go wrong.

_The Search Function:_
Don't take this as a criticism, but if you don't already know about it, please learn to use the *Search* function at the top of the page. It'll save us all a lot of time and effort. Most novices and even many seasoned enthusiasts fail to appreciate that 95+% of all tarantula issues have already been addressed, sometimes _ad nauseam_, on these forums. All you need do is look for the discussions.

_A Basic Operating Principle:_
If you can't find an answer to your concern using the *Search* function (after all, search engines are far from perfect), by all means ask us. Remember,

*"The only dumb questions are the ones you don't ask."
"And, dumb questions are always easier to deal with than dumb mistakes!"*


*Fire away! "We aims to please."*


_Also, has no one told you?_

[size=+2]*THE TARANTULA KEEPER'S LAMENT*

*Like those potato chips,

you can't have just one!*


*You've been warned!*[/size]

(And, we offer a tip of the ol' hat and our profound thanks to the *Frito-Lay Company* for institutionalizing the progenitor of this little joke.)​
Visit the webpages. Read the warnings. Read the books. Watch these forums. Do the searches.

*DON'T DO ANYTHING ANYBODY TELLS YOU UNLESS ITS CONFIRMED IN ONE OF THOSE BOOKS, OR WE CONFIRM IT HERE!*

*IGNORE THE !@#$%! CARE SHEETS!*

Then, get back to us with any concerns you may have. We're here to help.

Again, you need to read, READ, *READ*!

Lastly, it would help a lot if you would post several photos of your tarantula *from several different angles*, and several photos of its cage *from several different angles*. A few cell phones work okay, but most can't focus well enough, and proper focus is very important. If at all possible use a better camera. Maybe borrow one from a family member or friend? A picture is worth 1000 words! Besides, *"We LUVS pichers!"*


*End Canned Message*




CrackTaxi said:


> I will soon be buying a baby B. smithi Tarantula and as it's a baby, it only eats dead food. I'm buying some Crickets (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280929453516?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649) but what is the best way to kill them? I wouldn't want to just stamp on it because it might ruin it for the Tarantula. Any ideas?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you very much.


This is so far off the deep end that I have trouble believing it. Sorry. You've been reading too many of the !@#$%! care sheets!


There! I've done enough damage. *YOU NEEDS TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK!* :laugh:

---------- Post added 08-19-2012 at 10:04 PM ----------




CrackTaxi said:


> Oh, i see. I was told by someone on Yahoo Answers that the food had to be dead. Apparently it's because they molt more frequently than adults, so they are at risk of getting hurt by the prey. They must of been wrong. Thanks.


And, you believed those people? 

That's worse than going to *Dear Abby*!

*DON'T DO ANYTHING ANYBODY TELLS YOU UNLESS ITS CONFIRMED IN ONE OF THOSE BOOKS, OR WE CONFIRM IT HERE!*

Enjoy your little 8-legged advice column victim!


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 20, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Their prey doesnt have to be killed, if its the right size. But for those picky/afraid slings, or ones too small for the crickets you happen to have:
> 
> 1) Open tweezers
> 2) Insert cricket head
> 3) squeeze


That...doing it right that way for my tiny Euathlus sp. "red" slings 

Sidenote: I only do that, since those slings are even too tiny for my micro crickets, they hunt down the extremely small ones, but those are hard to get out alive even lol. Usually, depending on sling size alive crickets of appropriate size.


----------



## JungleCage (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't like taking the head off a cricket. It kills the cricket and the T usually not interested. Instead pull its hind legs off. This if you can't accire smaller crickets like 2 week holds or pinheads


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 21, 2012)

If you pull the hind legs off, it will also kill the cricket. Best way to get the legs off and keep the cricket alive, is to use a pair of tweezers, grab the "knee" of the leg, and squeeze. The cricket will discard the leg itself, leaving the cricket alive for another critter.





JungleCage said:


> I don't like taking the head off a cricket. It kills the cricket and the T usually not interested. Instead pull its hind legs off. This if you can't accire smaller crickets like 2 week holds or pinheads


----------



## ten10balls (Aug 26, 2012)

Listen man I've got a inch and a quarter g. Pulchrips and I've been feeding it large crickets for a month now... Every time it makes the attack it always gets it at the back of the neck it sling is capable of killing it's own pray


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 26, 2012)

I used to worry about this too. Feeding my slings live crickets and pre-killed worked equally well. I believe most tarantulas will scavenge so just leave it for a day or two. If it looks moldy before the end of two days remove it and try again in a few days to a week. Squishing the head could be kind of hard to watch. I squished the head of a cricket before I went to work at 5am and when I returned around 11 the top half (where it was squished) of the cricket was black and it was STILL ALIVE. I'm positive it wasn't just twitchy nerve responses. I've seen enough crickets in my day to know the difference between twitch aftermath crickets and crickets who are responsive to touch by trying to escape. I took it right outside and squished it. I still feel pretty bad. 

If I were you I would just tear it up to piece and throw in the abdomen or a leg, although I imagine the abdomen would be more nutritious.


----------



## JungleCage (Sep 3, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> If you pull the hind legs off, it will also kill the cricket. Best way to get the legs off and keep the cricket alive, is to use a pair of tweezers, grab the "knee" of the leg, and squeeze. The cricket will discard the leg itself, leaving the cricket alive for another critter.


 I use nail clippers and clip one of the legs off actually. Forgot to mention that part


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoeMean (Sep 3, 2012)

Pull off legs an throw a leg in if the crickets are to big. 

Use maggots, there cheap an there full of T goodness


----------



## TheExoticBiscuit (Feb 14, 2016)

Instead of smashing it, just put it in the freezer for a little while to kill it slowly and humanely.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't know, because i never killed a cricket in 25 years of T's keeping. Always live pinheads for slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 14, 2016)

Crush the head of the cricket.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 14, 2016)

I can't believe this was actually a thread, even more shocking, its been re-vived.  Next up, how do I add water to the water dish.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Formerphobe (Feb 14, 2016)

TheExoticBiscuit said:


> Instead of smashing it, just put it in the freezer for a little while to kill it slowly and humanely.


Slowly is humanely?.?.?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 14, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Next up, how do I add water to the water dish.












Play both video at the same time thinking about zombie threads

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 2


----------



## truecreature (Feb 14, 2016)

I'll never understand why so many people have trouble checking on the date of a post before deciding to become a necromancer


----------



## Belegnole (Feb 14, 2016)

raisinjelly said:


> I'll never understand why so many people have trouble checking on the date of a post before deciding to become a necromancer


I believe that you will find that it is a direct correlation to those who have been told to use the search feature, instead of having their question answered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## truecreature (Feb 15, 2016)

That's true it's due to the search feature, but you'd think that a person using it would be aware that posts might be old and thus check the date before posting. Especially since it's right there in plain view at the top.

It's not that it's a problem (so long as it's not bumping an ancient sales ad), just something I find baffling is all


----------



## TheExoticBiscuit (Feb 15, 2016)

Formerphobe said:


> Slowly is humanely?.?.?


Yes because basically the cricket goes to sleep like a dog being put down. When it's head is crushed it lives for another few minutes through extreme pain

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 15, 2016)

raisinjelly said:


> you'd think that a person using it would be aware that posts might be old and thus check the date before posting.


I don't see what difference the date makes.  If you've been here any length of time, you've seen the same questions asked over and over.  Why not add to an existing thread, instead of continually starting new ones on the same topics and having the same info rehashed.  There's a lot of good info in old threads, as there used to be many more big collectors and breeders here 5 to 10 years ago.  Now when those same questions are asked, a lot of beginners answer them.  There's no automatic virtue to a thread because of it being new.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Feb 15, 2016)

TheExoticBiscuit said:


> Yes because basically the cricket goes to sleep like a dog being put down. When it's head is crushed it lives for another few minutes through extreme pain


Comparing freezing a cricket to humane euthanasia of a mammal is comparing apples to cauliflower. 
There was some discussion awhile back about the effects of freezing arthropods as a mears of euthanasia. The slow freezing of the hemolymph is not pain free. Not very humane at all, even though commonly used. A clean head crush, or beheading is instantaneous. The cricket doesn't live on for several minutes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## truecreature (Feb 15, 2016)

Poec I mentioned it wasn't a problem unless it's a sales ad, I've just always found it odd that people will respond to someone who vanished years ago because they don't bother checking dates

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 15, 2016)

raisinjelly said:


> Poec I mentioned it wasn't a problem unless it's a sales ad, I've just always found it odd that people will respond to someone who vanished years ago because they don't bother checking dates


 
That does happen (and it's kind of funny), but the upside to reviving them is that there's often good info in old threads that gets overlooked.  I just think we're better off with fewer threads (that are packed with info), than 10 times as many on the same topic scattered all over.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## shawno821 (Feb 15, 2016)

I cut tiny roaches in half,gets 2 meals out of each one,and the wiggle for a long time.This is for 1/4" or smaller slings,1/2" and above can easily kill a pinhead roach.I should mention I feed Dubias,which are born pretty big.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 15, 2016)

TheExoticBiscuit said:


> When it's head is crushed it lives for another few minutes through extreme pain


Ah ah ah ah a la "Fist of the north star"


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 16, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> That does happen (and it's kind of funny), but the upside to reviving them is that there's often good info in old threads that gets overlooked.  I just think we're better off with fewer threads (that are packed with info), than 10 times as many on the same topic scattered all over.


It sure would make finding the right information a lot easier...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris11 (Feb 16, 2016)

I like to bore my crix to death. Sometimes i play Cher, sometimes i make them watch me watch tv, sometimes i scream in their face until they stop moving.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## advan (Feb 16, 2016)

Formerphobe said:


> The slow freezing of the hemolymph is not pain free. Not very humane at all, even though commonly used. A clean head crush, or beheading is instantaneous. The cricket doesn't live on for several minutes.


Because live feeding is just as humane as head crushing, considering they don't die right away? I think I'd rather take a cold nap than fangs impaled in me but I'm not a cricket. I use the freezer method when feeding very small 2i species like _Cyriocosmus_. Crickets hemolymph is very sticky and when I crush the heads/dismember a cricket, I spend a few minutes per vial trying to flick the damn body part in the vial. When you have a lot of vials to go through, it is frustrating. Throw the small crickets in the freezer for 30 minutes, thaw and serve.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## awiec (Feb 16, 2016)

I just crush the neck for my small or suspect pre-molt specimens, it paralyzes them for the most part but they still twitch to entice the spider. From what I know of insect (and arachnid) anatomy, they don't have a very developed nervous system and have a very simple brain or ganglion; pain is not something to really worry about. That said, I don't take joy in feeding one animal to another but I accept it cause that is how it is; you can't prevent a lion from eating a gazelle cause you have ethical issues with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't get this. Doesn't matter the 'cold' or 'crush the head' issue. T's are predators, even as slings. Pinheads, the prey. Live food only here. It's my way or highway, and never betrayed me in 25 years (tough i'm not anymore into slings because after the ban i can't permit to have MM i can't breed, or have an hard time for breed them).

I always offered live pinhead to slings, not dead crickets.


----------



## awiec (Feb 16, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I don't get this. Doesn't matter the 'cold' or 'crush the head' issue. T's are predators, even as slings. Pinheads, the prey. Live food only here. It's my way or highway, and never betrayed me in 25 years (tough i'm not anymore into slings because after the ban i can't permit to have MM i can't breed, or have an hard time for breed them).
> 
> I always offered live pinhead to slings, not dead crickets.


I only offered "paralyzed" prey when I didn't feel like getting pin heads, they can take larger prey items if they aren't intimidated by them.


----------



## Formerphobe (Feb 16, 2016)

I offer live if I have appropriate sized  prey. Otherwise, the smaller stuff gets fed prekilled or parts.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't know about crickets, I feed mainly B. dubia or mealworms. It's pretty simple in either case. For the dubia, I crush the head, snip the body in half and offer half to 2 different slings. For mealworms, I snip the head off, snip the body in appropriate sized pieces and put them next to the sling. It's a nasty job but somebody has to do it 

I messed with fruit flies once.... not an option for me hahhah


----------



## advan (Feb 16, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I don't get this. Doesn't matter the 'cold' or 'crush the head' issue. T's are predators, even as slings. Pinheads, the prey. Live food only here. It's my way or highway, and never betrayed me in 25 years (tough i'm not anymore into slings because after the ban i can't permit to have MM i can't breed, or have an hard time for breed them).
> 
> I always offered live pinhead to slings, not dead crickets.


Have you ever successfully bred any species? Many fresh 2i are scared by their prey being their first meal. Have you ever kept 2i _Cyriocosmus_ or _Heterothele_?

Try giving this spider(_Heterothele villosela_) a live cricket as it's very first meal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris11 (Feb 16, 2016)

Ive found that many OW slings will readily take live prey, while a lot of NW slings are intimidated and flee, GBB and B. vagans are a few that are never afraid IME.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 17, 2016)

advan said:


> Have you ever successfully bred any species? Many fresh 2i are scared by their prey being their first meal. Have you ever kept 2i _Cyriocosmus_ or _Heterothele_?
> 
> Try giving this spider(_Heterothele villosela_) a live cricket as it's very first meal.


Yes. Prior to the 2003 Ban (not those you mentioned, however). Not anymore after because it's no worth to breed something you can't sell or trade easily.

2 instars i owned always ate live micro pinheads without problems. The only "issue" was to catch those. They were always little than the spider/s, crickets more little than the _Theraphosidae _of your pic. It's a question of size.
I don't know if pinheads now is the right word for those (we call those micro crickets).


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 17, 2016)

I also feed live crickets to my slings. Like chris said,the micro crickets. They are like 2,3 mm long.DDon't even know howsmall that is inches...as far as I can tell, everybody in the Netherlands feeds
live prey...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 17, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> I also feed live crickets to my slings. Like chris said,the micro crickets. They are like 2,3 mm long.DDon't even know howsmall that is inches...as far as I can tell, everybody in the Netherlands feeds
> live prey...


The truth, Andrea82  It's only a question of size. If the cricket is little than the spider, there aren't issues. I use crickets so little they are almost invisible. Only cons they are too delicate.


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 17, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> The truth, Andrea82  It's only a question of size. If the cricket is little than the spider, there aren't issues. I use crickets so little they are almost invisible. Only cons they are too delicate.


I know....i generally herd them in a little vial to feed the slings. I tried picking them up with the thongs,but I squished them

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 17, 2016)

My wee baby Brachypelma smithi is the first sling I've ever had that won't accept live food. It won't eat fffs, pinhead crickets, nothing. I've resorted to just throwing it a large cricket leg whenever I want it to eat with great success.  But I already have crickets for my entire collection. Just smoosh the head of a pinhead or something if yours truely won't eat like mine.


----------

